# Gunsmith near Coweta County?



## FlyingZ (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone know of a good gunsmith around the Coweta county area?  Or the other surrounding counties?


----------



## mclellandk (Mar 1, 2012)

Straight- shooters . Woodbury ga  678-725-9130


----------



## RNC (Mar 1, 2012)

Bob Sims in Palmetto ,Ga ----770-463-4140


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Mar 1, 2012)

x2 for Bob Sims!!


----------



## scandmx5 (Mar 1, 2012)

Bob Sims, Tommy at Lock, Stock, and Barrel in Grantville, Ott in Douglasville


----------



## frankwright (Mar 1, 2012)

I had Bob work on two different 1911's for me and he did a great job at a really reasonable price.
I would use him again if I needed to.


----------



## chuckdog (Mar 1, 2012)

I can't say anything good about "ole bob" in Palmetto.

"Caveat Emptor"


----------



## 7dawg9 (Mar 2, 2012)

mclellandk said:


> Straight- shooters . Woodbury ga  678-725-9130



This is the old Fuller's Gun Shop. Paul Vandiver has done great work for me.


----------



## ROBD (Mar 2, 2012)

Go to Bob!


----------



## comallard (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't go to Straight-shooters! Told me it would be 2 weeks, called at 3 and he did not remeber the gun, called him at 6 still didn't. I told him do not touch the guns, I was coming to get them. They were ready in one hour, except for one, still wasn't ready.


----------



## Paddle (Mar 18, 2012)

comallard said:


> Don't go to Straight-shooters! Told me it would be 2 weeks, called at 3 and he did not remeber the gun, called him at 6 still didn't. I told him do not touch the guns, I was coming to get them. They were ready in one hour, except for one, still wasn't ready.


 
 Totally agree with you!!!!!!!!


----------



## comallard (Mar 20, 2012)

And to add to everything, when my clip was gone from my 22, he said that he gave it back to me and that I was sure to find it, which I knew he didn't, but was feed up with everything else. Sure enough, he lost it. Said he would replace it, but not worth dealing with him anymore.


----------



## Paddle (Mar 20, 2012)

comallard said:


> And to add to everything, when my clip was gone from my 22, he said that he gave it back to me and that I was sure to find it, which I knew he didn't, but was feed up with everything else. Sure enough, he lost it. Said he would replace it, but not worth dealing with him anymore.



 Do tell!!!!!!!


----------



## straightshooter15 (Apr 3, 2012)

@ comallard, I have a lot of guns in this shop so when you call asking about a gun of course I am going to ask which one. As for the time estimate you called in the middle and changed your mind which changed everything. As for the 22 clip, you brought a loaded firearm into my shop and when I checked it I handed you the loaded clip and told you I did not need it! 

@ Paddle, When I order a muzzle break it does not come with a thread protector. Therefore, you don't get one for free. So get over it!!


----------



## Paddle (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Paul,

 Let me refresh your memory!! When I brought the rifle to you to put a muzzle break on it you said it would be $150 and I ask if you'd include a thread protector. You said yes. After I picked the rifle up you said the thread protector was on order. You even gave me a receipt stub that said "one thread protector". One week later, no thread protector, two weeks later, no thread protector. The third week you said that you were in the business to make money so you weren't going to honor your agreement. Plus the threads you cut in the barrel did not match the muzzle brake threads. 

 It all boils down to integrity and honesty, and you didn't show any of that to me as a customer and that left me feeling like I had been taken advantage of and ripped off!! 

 I see you have changed the name of your shop. That won't help. Investors pull out and word gets around. 

 I've seen people go back to a dentist that pulled the wrong tooth, but I've never seen anyone go back to a "gunsmith" that messed one of his/her firearms up!!

 I hope you change and get it right and become successful, only time and customer complaints will tell, but I'll never know because you won't pull anymore of my teeth!! (work on anymore of my firearms).


----------



## straightshooter15 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gotcha I remember who you are now. You complained so much THREE years ago that I offered it for free. So you should have put your big girl panties on and brought the rifle in and this would have been corrected. When you go to Walmart do you expect them to give you something for free if  it does not come with the item you are trying to purchase?? I didn't  think so. You had nothing to do with me changing the name of the gun shop, I changed it because my last name is not Fuller. I never promised you anything for free if I did that I wouldn't be running a business, now would I? If I put the wrong threads on your barrel then why didn't it blow off when I shot it or you shot it? And that's why I told you to bring it back so I could make a thread protector. 
Sorry you felt ripped off, but you got what you paid for!


----------



## Paddle (Apr 5, 2012)

straightshooter15 said:


> Sorry you felt ripped off, but you got what you paid for!



 I certainly did Paul, I do agree with you on that!!! 

 If I go to Wal-mart and they say that they will include the thread protector for FREE with the muzzle brake then I'll take them on their word. YOU offered it in the deal from the start then reneged. 

 Also if you'll remember, you put lock tight on the threads of the brake even though I told you I wanted to be able to remove it for hunting. I had to take it BACK down there for you to put the rifle in a vice and heat it up to remove it. How many trips was I going to have to make down there for you to get this right?  

 Good Luck Paul, I wish you well!!!!


----------



## Cowboy21 (Apr 10, 2012)

Paddle said:


> I certainly did Paul, I do agree with you on that!!!
> 
> If I go to Wal-mart and they say that they will include the thread protector for FREE with the muzzle brake then I'll take them on their word. YOU offered it in the deal from the start then reneged.
> 
> ...



Paddle im confused i was skimming through and i noticed what was said and have a few questions. why would you want to take the brake off? i have several rifles with brakes and the only time i take them off is a friend has a suppressor and i put it on my .308 one time...also i have heard alot of good things about paul and was thinking about giving him a try tomorrow, as i have an old enfield that needs some TLC. strange this is the first true bad word ive heard.... just wondering


----------



## Paddle (Apr 11, 2012)

Pm sent Cowboy.


----------



## no clever name (Apr 13, 2012)

I've used both Paul and Bob, never had a problem with either of them.  

Bob is very particular about what he will work on, I've been in his shop when he's told people that they purchased a piece of potmetal junk and they should take it to a pawn shop and try to get 20 bucks for it.


----------



## cramer (Apr 15, 2012)

Tommy at Lock Stock & Barrell in Grantville
Bob @ Bob's Custom Firearms in Palmetto


----------



## comallard (Apr 23, 2012)

straightshooter15 said:


> @ comallard, I have a lot of guns in this shop so when you call asking about a gun of course I am going to ask which one. As for the time estimate you called in the middle and changed your mind which changed everything. As for the 22 clip, you brought a loaded firearm into my shop and when I checked it I handed you the loaded clip and told you I did not need it!
> 
> I didn't changed my mind except for getting a gun blued, which you don't do, so it wouldn't change the date anyway, and I called you the next day to let you know of this. You told me two weeks to get the work done and six weeks later after the guns were still not fixed, I told you do not touch the guns, I am coming to get them. You amazingly had them fixed one hour later. You told me you knew that you screwed up the quote on the time.
> I also never gave you a loaded clip, I brought the gun with a box of shells and you told me that you didn't need them, you would provide the shells. I guess you forgot about that the way you forgot about telling me that it would take two weeks to complete the job and forgot where my clip was.


----------



## Colt 45 (Jun 6, 2012)

x3 on Bob Sims


----------



## HuntinJakes (Jun 27, 2012)

straightshooter15 said:


> Gotcha I remember who you are now. You complained so much THREE years ago that I offered it for free. So you should have put your big girl panties on and brought the rifle in and this would have been corrected. When you go to Walmart do you expect them to give you something for free if  it does not come with the item you are trying to purchase?? I didn't  think so. You had nothing to do with me changing the name of the gun shop, I changed it because my last name is not Fuller. I never promised you anything for free if I did that I wouldn't be running a business, now would I? If I put the wrong threads on your barrel then why didn't it blow off when I shot it or you shot it? And that's why I told you to bring it back so I could make a thread protector.
> Sorry you felt ripped off, but you got what you paid for!



How great the internet is. I was 10 minutes from calling this shop to see about having work done to 3 firearms, then I read this.

Even if Paul was in the right, this is not good customer service. I am sure that I and several others will go elsewhere.


----------



## Paddle (Jun 29, 2012)

Duckinup,

 Welcome aboard!! 

 If you'd like any more info let me know and I'll PM you or give you a call!! 

 You're a smart man to go elsewhere.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 29, 2012)

X4 for Bob's, he has done good work for me.


----------



## Redman (Jul 26, 2012)

Bob has treated me right!


----------



## HBC4570 (Jul 30, 2012)

bob is a strange duck,but i've never met a gunsmith that wasn't.
he does very good work.


----------



## BEAN (Sep 22, 2012)

Lock Stock and Barrel in Grantville, 770-583-3438


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy (Oct 3, 2012)

i dont have much experiance with bob but i guess once was enough for me when he busted the tritium in the front night sight i had him install. never said anything about it just took it off and put a new set on myself. maybe do some research and try it your self. no one cares about your gun more then you.


----------



## chuckdog (Oct 4, 2012)

DownSouthGeorgiaBoy said:


> i dont have much experiance with bob but i guess once was enough for me when he busted the tritium in the front night sight i had him install. never said anything about it just took it off and put a new set on myself. maybe do some research and try it your self. no one cares about your gun more then you.



Once is all it took for me with "good ole bob" too.

He's a genuine "legend in his own mind."


----------



## Senoj (Nov 15, 2012)

Paddle said:


> Totally agree with you!!!!!!!!



X3. Unprofessional.


----------



## Senoj (Nov 15, 2012)

straightshooter15 said:


> Gotcha I remember who you are now. You complained so much THREE years ago that I offered it for free. So you should have put your big girl panties on and brought the rifle in and this would have been corrected. When you go to Walmart do you expect them to give you something for free if  it does not come with the item you are trying to purchase?? I didn't  think so. You had nothing to do with me changing the name of the gun shop, I changed it because my last name is not Fuller. I never promised you anything for free if I did that I wouldn't be running a business, now would I? If I put the wrong threads on your barrel then why didn't it blow off when I shot it or you shot it? And that's why I told you to bring it back so I could make a thread protector.
> Sorry you felt ripped off, but you got what you paid for!



LOL. Funny because that exactly what i heard you did. Not only used a barrel with wrong threads (how does a competant gunsmith do that?) but was going to return it to the customer without shooting it first until they asked if it was tested. Then when shot, the barrel blew off. When Fuller left, so did my business.


----------



## BreamHunter (Nov 19, 2012)

Anybody know a good gunsmith around Griffin ?


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've had good experiences with Bob Sims in Palmetto too.  He can be a little particular and maybe a little short too.  He has strong opinions about things and not much time for foolishness...at least that is how I read him.

He did a really good job on a trigger job on a M77 for me that had a terrible trigger pull previously.  Other than that it has just been small things like mounting and boresighting a scope, that kind of thing, but I've been pleased.


----------

